# Pc gaming



## lochigl (17 Jun 2021)

Buenas soy un chico interesado en pc para jugar que me dure un par de añitos.

Estuve mirando en pccomponentes e hice un pc, para que me dieran su opinión al respecto y ver que se podría mejorar, también me comentaron que tuviera cuidado con los cuellos de botella, pero en temas de ordenadores ando flojo

www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/32E3AdE6A

Muchas gracias de antemano.

*Quiero mi presupuesto en*: PCComponentes

*El uso que le daré al equipo o programas que utilizaré será*: jugar, diseño gráfico


*Mi presupuesto máximo a invertir para todo el conjunto es de* 1900-2000euros.


*¿Quiero montaje de equipo:* Si


*¿Necesito sistema operativo incluido?* Sí,el mejor que funcione para un gaming


*Deseo una torre de tamaño y aspecto*
Negra sin problemas de ventilación


*La calidad gráfica *
Jugar en 1080 o si el presupuesto llega a ultra


¿Voy a hacer *Overclock*? No


¿Voy a hacer *SLI/Crossfire*?
No


¿Quiero periféricos?
Si
Necesito los siguientes periféricos...
Teclado, raton y altavoces
Quiero un monitor de las siguientes pulgadas y resolución:
Tenia pensado monitor plano, 23 pulgadas o más


----------



## FerentZ (18 Jun 2021)

el sistema operativo sabris ponerlo tu? lo digo porque te puedes ahorrar 120€ ahi

te dejo mi propuesta www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/Ed11849eC


----------



## lochigl (18 Jun 2021)

@FerentZ 
Gracias por contestar tan rapidamente, veo tu propuesta muy bien, tengo un par de dudas. 
¿Por que pones un i5-11 en vez de un i7-11.? 
¿La grafica veo que es igual solo cambia la marca.? 
La torre me gusta mas que la que yo puse. 
Una duda que me surgió, ¿sería viable ponerle 4 ram de 8g cada una para tener 32g de ram o seria muy bestia e innecesario? 
El sistema he visto videos de como descargarlo e instalarlos, también tengo un amigo que sabe y ya se lo de "tengo un amigo que lo hace mas barato" Jajajaja pero me fio de este hombre
Muchas gracias otra vez


----------



## FerentZ (18 Jun 2021)

veo innecesario u i7 para gaming, incluso te pondria un ryzen 5600x antes la verdad
la grafica es otro ensamblador mas barato nada mas, rendimiento similar, irse tan arriba ya es mejor mirar una 3060 ti
la torre te he puesto una de buena calidad, espaciosa, silenciosa y dando buen rendimiento, las nfortec en cuanto a calidad.... como que no, pero es tu eleccion final yo solo pongo la propuesta
he cambiado de 16Gb a 32 hace poco y para gaming son innecesarios, si vas a renderizar y hacer streaming ahi ya si
la licencia tienes por 10€ baratas y te ahorras una buena pasta








						Licencias de Windows y Office baratas, ¡en rebajas!
					

Te traemos más rebajas en licencias de Windows y Office al mejor precio, desde tan solo 13.90 euros y totalmente fiables.



					www.profesionalreview.com


----------



## lochigl (18 Jun 2021)

@FerentZ
De nuevo gracias  por tu rapidez

La ryzen me dijeron que también esta bien pero que alomejor tiene problemas con algunos programas, ¿sabes algo de eso? 
También me dijeron que hay algunos juegos que tiran del procesador y que alomejor el i5 es poco para ese tipo de juegos,¿tu que crees?
No se a que te refieres con lo de la gráfica de 3060 ti, lo busque pero ni idea(en estos temas soy muy nulo)
Y si es mejor, sabrías cuanto seria su precio mas o menos, alomejor le puedo subir algo, quitando el montaje del windows y la bajada del i7 al i5
Antes se me olvidó preguntarte por que la placa base esta:MSI MPG Z490 EDGE WIFI
Veo que tiene la wifi incorporada.¿a parte de eso es mejor que la mia?
Con la RAM seguiré tu consejo y me plantearé quedarme con los 16g


----------



## FerentZ (20 Jun 2021)

he pasado por el Ryzen 5 1600, ryzen 7 1700, ryzen 5 3600 y me han ido fantástico, AMD puede tener problemas, pero intel tampoco se libra, los que te dijeron sobre AMD te han dicho sobre los últimos intel que suben de temperaturas que da gusto, consumen casi el doble que muchos ryzen y tienen mas vulnerabilidades?, no todo son maravillas ni de uno ni de otro.
sobre los núcleos, ese i5 es un 6 núcleos 12 hilos, va a ser complicado que no pueda con algún juego, aun queda para que los juegos aprovechen todos los nucleos, si no fuese que vinieron los primeros ryzen seguiríamos con 4 núcleos de intel año tras año con 14++++++++++++++++++++ nm.
si quieres pagar el extra por un i7 adelante, yo por el momento no he notado que se quede corto con ninguno en juegos mi 6/12.
3060 ti es un modelo superior a la 3060, bastante mejor. serian 100€ mas https://www.pccomponentes.com/zotac-gaming-geforce-rtx-3060-ti-twin-edge-oc-lhr-8gb-gddr6
la placa es bastante mejor y viene ya con mejor WIFI  que el externo que pusiste ademas de añadir BT


----------



## lochigl (21 Jun 2021)

El chico solo me comentó eso, no entramos en mas detalles. 
Vale pues pensare en el i5-11 o i7-11
La placa del msi con wiffi
Alomejor cambiaré el monitor que me pusiste y algo mas como ratón o teclado(pero eso ya son temas de gustos) 
Pero la configuración que me pusiste me gusta 
La gráfica que me mandaste no esta para comprar pero buscare otra similar. Aunque me dijeron que este año las gráficas y mas cosas están caras, que el prox año empezaran a bajar de precios, alomejor esperar al prox año a ver como va la cosa, asi que volveré a molestar jajajaja, por que leí que cada x tiempo van sacando cosas nuevas y que hay que ver los ordenadores para comprar como en un mes o asi

Muchas gracias por haber comentado y enseñar esta configuración tan buena


----------



## FerentZ (21 Jun 2021)

El monitor es de lo mejor por ese rango de precios y características la verdad, por ese rango hay otros similares pero mas caros, despues ya es irse a otras resoluciones
si no tienes prisa lo mejor es esperar, el precio de las graficas es una locura, la 3060ti deberia costar 450 como mucho y ya ves los precios
tambien parece ser que nvidia no sacara modelos nuevos hasta el 2023 pero quien sabe..


----------



## lochigl (22 Jun 2021)

Vale si, pues ahorraré más hasta el prox año y así poder comprar algo decente jajajaja, tengo un portatil msi y me va bien aún, ¿450?...Y están a 600-800... Pues si ahorro me compro una mas potente que la 3060ti de 700 euros. 
Puf... Pues si dicen que no sacan... Aguantaré hasta el prox año cuando hagan otro pcdays o black Friday y si veo que no sacan nada nuevo hasta el 2023 y va a estar mas o menos bien pues la compro
Aún así, muchas gracias por todo!!! Estaremos en contacto el proximo año jajajaj


----------

